# Thrush and 2ww-Canisten



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Maz

I read somewhere on here that it is ok to take the canisten tablet whilst on the 2ww, is it the same for using the cream? Will it affect anything if i were to use the cream?

Thanks

Lyndsey


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Cream (containing clotrimazole) is perfectly safe to take in 2ww, pregnany and beyond 

Hope it works  
Maz x


----------

